# Spectacular Views - 46+ Acres - Georgetown, NY - Amish Country



## cadence (Feb 16, 2013)

Spectacular views from high meadows on the hill. 46+ acres with long road frontage on Davenport Road. Build your home, build your barn, and tend your fields. $140,000. Contact [email protected].


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Here are the views:


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Beautiful Property! 

Thanks for posting pics Angie.


----------



## cadence (Feb 16, 2013)

cadence said:


> Spectacular views from high meadows on the hill. 46+ acres with long road frontage on Davenport Road. Build your home, build your barn, and tend your fields. $140,000. Contact [email protected].


After reviewing comparable properties in the area we are resetting the price to $110,000. In addition please note that there is electricity and a brook on the property, and, a private road from the lower to the upper meadow.


----------

